# Safety Valve for Accucraft Forney



## Steamer Bill (Nov 22, 2010)

Hello all,
Is there a source out there for a 60 psi Safety Valve that will fit an Accucraft Forney? 


Maybe one that would actually pop-off crisply and not just dribble all over the place?

Thanks in Advance,
Bill in Cypress, Texas


----------



## Dan Pantages (Jan 2, 2008)

There is a very good product review on a safty valve that goes "pop" by Jeff Young in issue #115 of Steam in the Garden. You should subscribe.


----------



## weaverc (Jan 2, 2008)

Jim Sanders of Wee Bee Loco Parts in Indianapolis makes an excellent, crisp pop valve. He will adjust it to any pressure you want.

Here is a video of his valve working: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1uk069kPKuU


----------



## Steamer Bill (Nov 22, 2010)

Thank You. That is what I am looking for.

Bill in Cypress, Texas


----------



## Dan Pantages (Jan 2, 2008)

That's the one I was telling you about.


----------



## Tom Bowdler (Jan 3, 2008)

I will also endorse Jim Sander's safety valves. 
[email protected] 
Tom


----------



## Ray Cadd (Dec 30, 2008)

Does he have a web site?


----------



## Steamer Bill (Nov 22, 2010)

If he does I haven't found it. He did respond to email several times last evening and quickly sent product information / ordering information.

Bill in Cypress, Texas


----------



## Ray Cadd (Dec 30, 2008)

Ok, I see the shayloco reference. Thanks.


----------



## Jeff Williams (Jan 8, 2008)

I tried both

[email protected]

and

[email protected]


They both crashed as undeliverable.


Does anyone have either a telephone number or snailmail address for this person?


----------



## jfrank (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Jeff Williams on 11 May 2011 08:19 PM 
I tried both

[email protected]

and

[email protected]


They both crashed as undeliverable.


Does anyone have either a telephone number or snailmail address for this person?



try sbcglobal instead of sbc glogal. I don't think there is anything called glogal.


----------



## redbeard (Jan 2, 2008)

[email protected]


----------



## Jeff Williams (Jan 8, 2008)

Thanks - I copied the address supplied a few messages earlier by another responder to this forum so apparently that was not correct


----------



## jfrank (Jan 2, 2008)

Well Jeff you forced me to look it up. On my address book it's like this:

[email protected]


----------



## weaverc (Jan 2, 2008)

call Jim at 317-490-7053
or write him at 6757 W Jackson St Indianapolis
that's what's on the card he hands out


----------



## Steamer Bill (Nov 22, 2010)

I have been corresponding with Jim at the [email protected] address. 

Bill in Cypress, Texas


----------



## Jim Schulz (Aug 10, 2009)

Jim's your man for the safety valve and Goodall valve! But his new phone number is 317.931.8392.


----------



## dg123 (May 14, 2011)

hay Bill i'm new to this hobby and am looking at getting a forney, are they a good first engine?


----------



## Andre Anderson (Jan 3, 2008)

Posted By dg123 on 14 May 2011 01:38 PM 
hay Bill i'm new to this hobby and am looking at getting a forney, are they a good first engine? 
Yes they are I have one and it runs great, it is basically a dressed up Ruby.


----------



## Steamer Bill (Nov 22, 2010)

Hello dg123,
The Forney is my first Live Steam engine. I have the 2-4-4 version. If you would like to see it in action go to my website located at: http://flyinbill.com/Train Videos.html

I have found it to be a very good runner. A Big Boy it isn't but it gets along pretty good. I pull 2 Aristocraft Sierra cars as you see in the videos. By topping up the fuel after steam pressure is up, I am able to run about 20 minutes on our club track. With judicious use of throttle and a Goodall Valve, run time can be extended significantly.


It has all of the basic controls and I have found it to be very reliable, with no problems. I did add a Summerland Chuffer to it which significantly improves the sound.

I have received a lot of compliments, and I personally believe that for the price it is hard to beat. I paid right at $600 for mine new on ebay last December. Of course there has been a recent $100 increase by Accucraft, but I assume you can still get them at the lower price. 


I hope that helps.

Whatever you get, get out there and make some steam.

Later,


----------

